# Sub-ohm Advisory - Ecf



## bones (21/7/14)

I came across this link over the weekend regarding sub ohming. The part that stood out for me was this



> 2. Inhalation issues
> It is likely that the super-heating of e-liquids that takes place in an RBA run at less than 1 ohm will create some toxic materials.
> This is just plain logic and should not be seen as anything radically new: burning up refills creates some nasties and there is no way around that. It is likely that materials such as acrolein and aldehydes will be seen in measurable quantities, and some pyrolytic compounds may even be created.
> Inhalation of sub-ohm vapor is probably not the same as regular vapor and therefore may have additional risk. It is likely to create conditions where potential carcinogens (cancer-causing agents) will be seen in measurable amounts, and so there must be some elevation of risk, which will escalate as resistance goes down and heat goes up.
> We can regard this as significantly more important than battery safety at this time: there are no reported incidents of exploding APVs or house fires caused by sub-ohm rigs self-destructing; but there are probably thousands of people inhaling materials that are simply not present in vapor from a regular clearo run at 2.5 ohms.


 
Source : http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/rebuildable-atomizer-systems/562106-ecf-sub-ohm-advisory.html

Is this an over precaution, or is there any truth is in this?


----------



## johan (21/7/14)

bones said:


> I came across this link over the weekend regarding sub ohming. The part that stood out for me was this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I really don't know, but I suggest; to be on the safe side adhere to their caution until scientifically proven otherwise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/7/14)

bones said:


> I came across this link over the weekend regarding sub ohming. The part that stood out for me was this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sounds like something Twisp would write.
It's BS.

"It is likely that the super-heating of e-liquids that takes place in an RBA run at less than 1 ohm will create some toxic materials."

Okay so super heat it. Be careful if you super super heat it.... but don't super duber uber heat it.

I'm just assuming he's also assuming everyone vapes at 3.7V?
Wonder if I rebuild at the "safe" 1Ω and push 5V instead if I'll be okay then?


----------



## bones (21/7/14)

Thee are some bold statements in there, although, without significant proof.


----------



## Derick (21/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Sounds like something Twisp would write.
> It's BS.


Agreed - while it is true that acrolein can be created when you get e-liquid (PG and VG) too hot, acrolein tastes absolutely horrible and you would immediately notice you are now vaping something bad - as in, you would start coughing uncontrollably, your mouth and throat would burn and your eyes would probably start watering.

Acrolein is that 'smoke' that is created when you get your sunflower oil in the pan too hot - just smell that stuff and now imagine inhaling it.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/7/14)

bones said:


> Thee are some bold statements in there, although, without significant proof.


 
_"Sub-ohm vaping has not caused any serious incidents that we are aware of, therefore we cannot describe this activity as risky." _

He should have stopped there. Because everything after that contradicted his opening sentence. 
Vaping is alive how long now? How many people vape?
How many vape related deaths have been reported so far?

If that doesn't spell it out loud and clear...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (21/7/14)

Well the problem for me is my RBA only comes alive really at sub-ohm levels. In fact at 1.2 -1.0 Ohms the draw on the mech is too low (not enough watts) and does not give an acceptable experience. At that level I was getting a better vape using the digimod at full tilt (15watts).

My sweet spot is 0.75 Ohms. The only downsides to me is the shorter vape window before the battery drops below 3.8 volts as well as the juice consumption and lastly the clouds it makes. Yes I said it. I do not like big clouds because it limits where I feel comfortable vaping. The problem being the Aqua is now my all day device and is not suitable to use in malls etc due to it making conspicuous clouds.


----------



## bones (21/7/14)

I've never tried sub-ohming before, mayb one day. For me , I still need a bit of a throat hit else i'm not satisfied.
Has to be a good balance between TH and flavour. I won't survive on flavour alone.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/7/14)

bones said:


> I've never tried sub-ohming before, mayb one day. For me , I still need a bit of a throat hit else i'm not satisfied.
> Has to be a good balance between TH and flavour. I won't survive on flavour alone.


 
Come on over to the dark side bud. Forget what you think you know and try and it. A proper build, nice and warm...there's no turning back!

Head on over to Vape King and tell Gizmo you want to get hit by a freight train. You'll walk out of there with a new setup. Bet some scout cookies on it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/7/14)

Interesting

Then I may just stick to 1.01 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/7/14)

This was discussed somewhere on the forum, just can't find the thread. But, if I remember correctly, that was shown up to be mostly scare mongering.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zaVaper (21/7/14)

If it was true the rip trippers would be in serious trouble, that dude super sub ohms regularly like 0.2-3 range.

I enjoy the 0.4 - 1.2 range depends on the atomizer and juice and that's with mechs.

Pro tip: don't let your coils run dry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bones (22/7/14)

I will definitely try this sub-ohming just to see what its all about.

I did my first lung hit yesterday with 12Mg nic. I coughed my ass off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (23/7/14)

that article on ecf is a bunch of crap


----------



## huffnpuff (4/9/14)

ET said:


> that article on ecf is a bunch of crap


 
Not Quite...Here's an interesting update on this, specifically Acrolein. This guy (A pro-vaper) did a little more digging and shows his findings and live temperature readings of what's actually going on. Also debunks that it's just a PG/VG thing, it's actually most hydrocarbons. 

Also, not neccesarily just sub-ohming (you can still run higher temps above 1 ohm), and ultimately about max temperature, generally 280 degrees Celcius being the magic spot when bad things happen to our our yummy hydrocarbons. So, as we all know...dry hits bad. Also make sure your coils are good with no hot spots on a loaded wicks (You know, that odd bit on a spaz coil that's glowing bright and burning stuff while the rest is vaporising as it should)

Regardless, nobody ever said vaping is healthy or harmless, just less harmful and it still beats beats smoking, no contest, but it doesn't hurt to be more aware. Everything has risks these days. One doesn't need to avoid risk, just minimize it. Life would be boring otherwise

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac (4/9/14)

I simply love sub ohm vaping. I found my sweet spot at about .5 ohms, though sometimes I do .2 builds just for those nice warm draws it gives.


----------

